# Vodka dozing?..



## ukclown666 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello all was wondering if any of you out there are using this method and are youq having problems or is it worth doing.*c/p*


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

ukclown666 said:


> Hello all was wondering if any of you out there are using this method and are youq having problems or is it worth doing.*c/p*


I dose and I've never had a problem with it. It's is a thread I did awhile back on vodka dosing.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f18/i-started-vodka-dosing-today-3800.html


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

I was Vodka dosing but I had to move house so I'm waiting till my tank is stable again then I will carry on, my Nitrates did start to drop and I seen no bad effects on my tank, some folks have tried it and said it didn't work, this may be true or it may be they weren't doing it correctly, either way the only thing you would be losing is the price of a bottle of Vodka.

Vodka Dosing by 'Genetics' and 'Stony_Corals' - Reefkeeping.com nice article here check it out.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I use to dose myself with vodka, results usually didn't turn out well that night or even the next day!

Never dosed my tank though.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

verdifer said:


> I was Vodka dosing but I had to move house so I'm waiting till my tank is stable again then I will carry on, my Nitrates did start to drop and I seen no bad effects on my tank, some folks have tried it and said it didn't work, this may be true or it may be they weren't doing it correctly, either way the only thing you would be losing is the price of a bottle of Vodka.
> 
> Vodka Dosing by 'Genetics' and 'Stony_Corals' - Reefkeeping.com nice article here check it out.


Not true a lot of people crash there whole tank from not doing it right


----------

